# Scope ring preferences?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone have any preferences to scope rings? I'm looking to switch over to some better rings on my rifles. I have some Burris Signature rings on one rifle that seem to work well, but I think I might want something a bit heavier. I also have some Leupold Rifleman rings on a few rifles. The Rifleman rings work fine on rimfires, but on my bigger centerfire rifles it seems like I have to make them pretty tight in order for them to hold well.

I've been looking at rings with more than 2 screws that hold the scope in each ring. It seems like they would grab the scope better. I've looked at the Burris Xtreme, Weaver Quad Lock's, and Leupold PRW's. Anyone have any preferences towards those or any other rings? I should add that I'm using weaver style mounts.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Warne rings, built like a tank, I know sportsmans warehouse carries them, or whatever they call themselves now.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have quite a few sets of the DNZ Products Game Reaper 1 piece mounting system. They are great. No messing with adjusting rings, no separate bases to mount, and they have every thing from low to super high if you need them. They are specifically made for each model firearm to ensure a good fit. I have them on Rems, Savages, Marlin 444xlr, Encore PH barrels, and my CVA muzzle loader. Never had a screw come loose, or had any other problem with them.

I have one pair of the Burris Xtreme and they are very nice, but for most rifles and applications "tactical" rings are not needed.

I have 2 sets of the Leupy PWRs and they seem to work just fine, but you have to get bases, so for my money the DNZs are the way to go.

Take a look at the DNZs, Gerrells has a few sets.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was actually just up at Gerrells before I headed up to the range (got there and Durbin is hauling into the dumpgrounds, so I came back to town for a while) and they had the DNZ mounts, but not for what I need them for. I agree the xtreme rings look like they might be a bit more than what is really needed. I'll have to check out the Warne rings too.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What rifle are you looking to put them on? If I have any thing that works for you, you could try them for a while before you put money down at gerrells. We had our first baby on Sunday so I won't be going to the range for a while.

Optics planet is where I usually get them, they seem to have the best prices, and some times you get free shipping. Natchez also usually has good prices and a good stock.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Right now I'd be looking for some for a long action rem 700 and a long action savage 110. The 110 has the round front and flat rear. Medium height for both.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

BTW, congrats on the little one.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks!!

That sucks, I just sold my Savage 116 7mmRM with the mount on it. I have an SA on my Savage 12 and an SA on both my Rem 700s. I am of no help at all. You could always just swing by and take a look at them to see if you like the way they mount and what not. Sorry!

Which scopes are you planning on mounting? I found that with my 40 and 44 mm scopes the Low actually works better than the mediums. I had a medium for my 22-250 with a 6.5-20X40 VXIIILR and it was too high. I sent it back and got a low and it is much better.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the Burris Signature rings.With these you can add offset inserts to chase the bullet rather than doing all the adjustments with the scope only.Another plus is that they don't mar the scope.I also have Leupolds QD rings and base on the ML.These are top quality as well.Makes cleaning much easier without the scope on there.My two Ruger bolt actions came with rings so I just used those.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If you already have Weaver style bases I would suggest looking at the Burris Signature Zee rings, as Bernie says, you can get different inserts to add or take away MOA's instead of using the internal scope adjustments.

Personally I prefer tactical rings and bases. Overkill in some situations, but they are extremely solid mounting systems. Can be a bit expensive though.

huntin1


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Right now, I would be mounting a 3-12x42 Nikon Monarch on the 700 and a 4.5-14x42 Burris on the Savage. Maybe I'll run up to Gerrells again and take another look. I was mainly looking for one for the 700 when I was up there and might have overlooked one for the savage. Maybe I can get Kevin to put one on a rifle for a few mins to see what height I need.

I actually have some of the signature zee rings on the Savage right now, but I think I'm going to switch them over to my 10/22 because I'm running out of elevation when I want to shoot 100yds with it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

OK, gotta ask. Why not just leave the Zee rings on the Savage and buy another set for the 10/22?

Im running Zee's on my 10/22 and on my T/C in-line.

huntin1


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I guess I just don't completely like the zee rings on the Savage. Looking to try something new I guess. I tend to change things around a lot and just like to tinker with new things.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

ac700wildcat said:


> I guess I just don't completely like the zee rings on the Savage. Looking to try something new I guess. I tend to change things around a lot and just like to tinker with new things.


Understood. And, tinkering ain't a bad thing. 

huntin1


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I use Loupold rings on all my scopes, never had a problem.


----------

